# Finally Time for Our Molokai Trip



## slip (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, we are just about there. My wife will go to Madison on Friday for her one way trip to Hawaii. 

Her last day of work is Wednesday and she will officially be retired on Friday. My son is taking her to a park and fly plus he is taking her out to Fleming’s Steakhouse for dinner. 

I will met her at the Honolulu airport and we will head over to Molokai for a week. Hopefully her car will be arriving that week also. It will be nice to check out the new windows and Lanai door that were installed a few months ago. 

Went to the Safeway today and stocked up on something’s and came home and watched our online auction close out. I’m very happy the way this worked out. We did very well with the bids and didn’t have to handle all the lots. There were about 550 lots auctioned off. People have u til the 28th to pickup the lots and then the house will begin to be shown by realtors. So hopefully that goes as well as the auction. 

I’ll be posting in this thread about our Molokai trip if you want to follow along.


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2019)

Don’t know how it posted twice. One of these can be deleted.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2019)

slip said:


> Don’t know how it posted twice. One of these can be deleted.


When I do that, I attribute it to old age palsy. Clearly not your problem.   Congratulations Jeff on the auction and special congrts to your wife on her retirement and the start of a new life in 'The Islands'. What A story!  (I've been sharing it- hope you don't mind)

Jim


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> When I do that, I attribute it to old age palsy. Clearly not your problem.   Congratulations Jeff on the auction and special congrts to your wife on her retirement and the start of a new life in 'The Islands'. What A story!  (I've been sharing it- hope you don't mind)
> 
> Jim



No, I don’t mind you sharing, Please do. 

Thank You for all the well wishes. Hope this week goes fast. It will be 5 weeks and I know my wife has been chomping at the bit to get here. 

It will be nice to have a quiet week on Molokai before we head back home to Oahu.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 25, 2019)

I like that things have worked out so well for you two.  So fast, and such big changes!  I know once she's settled there, you can really start planning for the next phase of your life.

BTW, how is the apartment working out?  How's the commute to work?  And how is the new job?

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 25, 2019)

slip said:


> Well, we are just about there. My wife will go to Madison on Friday for her one way trip to Hawaii.
> 
> Her last day of work is Wednesday and she will officially be retired on Friday. My son is taking her to a park and fly plus he is taking her out to Fleming’s Steakhouse for dinner.
> 
> ...



Wow Jeff you and your wife really did set up this whole transition so that it went really smoothly.  You seemed to have the most anxiety on finding a place in Honolulu which for us is done.  We dread some of the things that you planned so well and so far have been going so well.  By the way what is considered a "lot" in the 550 that were auctioned off?  Were they all bid on?


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I like that things have worked out so well for you two.  So fast, and such big changes!  I know once she's settled there, you can really start planning for the next phase of your life.
> 
> BTW, how is the apartment working out?  How's the commute to work?  And how is the new job?
> 
> Dave




Job is going well. We have our first certification audit coming up the first week of October. One reason they wanted me here. Everyone is very nice. We are having the Hawaiian Blessing I
On the 28th to commemorate the Change to Sysco. 

The commute to work is nice 20 minutes or slightly less. Coming home it goes to 35 to 40 minutes just because of traffic. I’m only going about 25 or 30 mph when I’m going fast.   It it’s not bad, I can live with it. I started going to the Safeway on Beretania Street. It’s really close and has everything we need. They have covered parking and the cool cart escalator. 



 
I’m used to the apartment already. We have to see how my wife adjusts when she gets here. I think she’ll be fine. Plus she’ll be retired. 

I took a walk to the Pink Palace today and Waikiki Beach. It was a beautiful day. It’s been about 91 for a high ever since i’ve Been here. Lows are about 78. 







 


 



 
Had lunch at the Lava Tube today and had the Sea Bass sandwich.


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Wow Jeff you and your wife really did set up this whole transition so that it went really smoothly.  You seemed to have the most anxiety on finding a place in Honolulu which for us is done.  We dread some of the things that you planned so well and so far have been going so well.  By the way what is considered a "lot" in the 550 that were auctioned off?  Were they all bid on?



That’s what the auctioneer did, put things together in lots. They varied, one lot was my riding lawn mower and one lot was a box full of kitchen utensils. I was shocked that less than 10 lots finished with no bids.

There were at least a hundred lots that sold, that if I was going through the stuff, would have gone in the dumpster. Many brought pretty good bids too. I would have easily thrown away well over $1,000. Auctions don’t work for everyone but it worked great in our situation and we never would have been able to move on time without it.

Really, the only important thing we need to do is get Hawai’i license plates and drivers licenses. I’m very happy with the way it went. Now that the house will be shown after the 28th, hopefully that will sell quickly.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 26, 2019)

slip said:


> That’s what the auctioneer deed, put things together in lots. They varied, one lot was my riding lawn mower and one lot was a box full of kitchen utensils. I was shocked that less than 10 lots finished with no bids.
> 
> There were at least a hundred lots that sold, that if I was going through the stuff, would have gone in the dumpster. Many brought pretty good bids too. I would have easily thrown away well over $1,000. Auctions don’t work for everyone but it worked great in our situation and we never would have been able to move on time without it.
> 
> Really, the only important thing we need to do is get Hawai’i license plates and drivers licenses. I’m very happy with the way it went. Now that the house will be shown after the 28th, hopefully that will sell quickly.



Thanks for that info.  We have lived in our house for 42 years and have accumulated soooo much stuff that we need to go through even to see what we want to take.  I guess from what you are saying we don't need to worry too much about what to throw out.  What we feel is garbage may have value.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 26, 2019)

Jeff, you mentioned going to the Pink Palace. Here’s a bit of trivia for you:

Back in the early 70s, Joni Mitchell had a very popular song called “Big Yellow Taxi.”  Part of the lyrics are:

_“They paved paradise, 
And put up a parking lot,
With a pink hotel, a boutique, 
And a swinging hot spot.”_

The song was written while she was in Honolulu for a concert. Guess which “pink hotel” she was talking about?

Next time you hear the song, listen to the lyrics and picture it happening where you are. 

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 26, 2019)

slip said:


> That’s what the auctioneer deed, put things together in lots. They varied, one lot was my riding lawn mower and one lot was a box full of kitchen utensils. I was shocked that less than 10 lots finished with no bids.
> 
> There were at least a hundred lots that sold, that if I was going through the stuff, would have gone in the dumpster. Many brought pretty good bids too. I would have easily thrown away well over $1,000. Auctions don’t work for everyone but it worked great in our situation and we never would have been able to move on time without it.
> 
> Really, the only important thing we need to do is get Hawai’i license plates and drivers licenses. I’m very happy with the way it went. Now that the house will be shown after the 28th, hopefully that will sell quickly.



Your experience with the Auction Company was great.  What was the name of the company.  Are they all around the country like Long Island, NY?


----------



## slip (Aug 26, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Jeff, you mentioned going to the Pink Palace. Here’s a bit of trivia for you:
> 
> Back in the early 70s, Joni Mitchell had a very popular song called “Big Yellow Taxi.”  Part of the lyrics are:
> 
> ...



My brother was in the Navy and stationed here in the early ‘70’s.  He is super jealous that we were able to transfer here and he mentioned the tree at the Pink Palace so I took some pictures for him while I was there. 

I don’t hear that song often but now I’m sure i’ll Remember that bid of trivia. I have been listening to 105.1, Kine, Hawaiian music so far since i’ve Been here. Their morning show is pretty funny too.


----------



## slip (Aug 26, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Your experience with the Auction Company was great.  What was the name of the company.  Are they all around the country like Long Island, NY?



No, this is just a small local company. She is pretty much a one person show but she does have some help when she needs it. Her company is named Girl With a Gavel. 

That should close out this week and then the realtors can start working. Then we should get paid from the auction next week.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 27, 2019)

slip said:


> No, this is just a small local company. She is pretty much a one person show but she does have some help when she needs it. Her company is named Girl With a Gavel.
> 
> That should close out this week and then the realtors can start working. Then we should get paid from the auction next week.



Thanks.  There are companies here that are small and large.  You gave us a great idea and we are thinking about using the auction service after we go through our stuff to see what we want to bring.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Thanks.  There are companies here that are small and large.  You gave us a great idea and we are thinking about using the auction service after we go through our stuff to see what we want to bring.



When a friend moved to Hawaii a number of years ago, he estimated it would cost $1 a pound to have something shipped to Oahu. Then he decided whether anything he wanted to take could be replaced in the Islands for $1 a pound. He left a lot of stuff on the Mainland.

The biggest thing I’ve seen happen that makes no sense, are the people who want to take “everything” from their old life to Hawaii. They don’t fully understand how different life is in the Islands.  Furniture, clothing, daily life - whatever, is completely different. Housing is different, lifestyle is different. It makes no sense to take everything along. 

Jeff and his wife have approached things correctly. Take what matters and that can’t be replaced. Anything else can be obtained once they arrive. 

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 27, 2019)

Does DW get to drop off some of her stuff and check out the new digs before you head to Molokai?


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Thanks.  There are companies here that are small and large.  You gave us a great idea and we are thinking about using the auction service after we go through our stuff to see what we want to bring.



You have to take the good and the bad with these but if the service has a good following, it should do well. The biggest part for us was the work and time savings. 

Having a place already puts you in the same boat as us except for the time constraint. You know you can’t take everything so set aside what you want to take and they will handle the rest. 

You will most likely set aside too much and the have to put a lot back. We literally took two suitcases each. 

It may not work for everyone but it certainly worked for us. It saved us a ton of work we didn’t have time for, plus put some money in our pocket.


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> When a friend moved to Hawaii a number of years ago, he estimated it would cost $1 a pound to have something shipped to Oahu. Then he decided whether anything he wanted to take could be replaced in the Islands for $1 a pound. He left a lot of stuff on the Mainland.
> 
> The biggest thing I’ve seen happen that makes no sense, are the people who want to take “everything” from their old life to Hawaii. They don’t fully understand how different life is in the Islands.  Furniture, clothing, daily life - whatever, is completely different. Housing is different, lifestyle is different. It makes no sense to take everything along.
> 
> ...



Definitely a lot of truth to this. There were some sentimental things that were tough to let go but we knew we were going to leave them behind when we retired anyway. I think it made it easier for me that I had to leave so quickly. I didn’t have time to see everything all the time and think about wanting to take it. 

It helped my wife to because she had to move out of the house so they were able to stage the lots around for pictures and organization. That way she didn’t see it all everyday either. 

Some of this wasn’t planned, it just worked out that way after we made our decisions. Right now the only thing I would have done differently is have my wife come when I did. It was a long five weeks but it all worked out.  Ow to sell the house and we’ll be doing great.


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Does DW get to drop off some of her stuff and check out the new digs before you head to Molokai?



Nope, I meet her at the Honolulu airport and we’re off to Molokai. Now that we live here, we will stay until Sunday but this one was planned before the move and we already had our flights to return Saturday. It works out good for this trip anyway since we will get home in the afternoon on Saturday and have all evening and all day Sunday for here to check things out.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 27, 2019)

slip said:


> Nope, I meet her at the Honolulu airport and we’re off to Molokai. Now that we live here, we will stay until Sunday but this one was planned before the move and we already had our flights to return Saturday. It works out good for this trip anyway since we will get home in the afternoon on Saturday and have all evening and all day Sunday for here to check things out.


And she gets to adjust to every week having 6 Saturdays and a Sunday.    You'll have to buy a second set of clothes so you can island hop without having to pack clothes!  That would be so awesome!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> And she gets to adjust to every week having 6 Saturdays and a Sunday.    You'll have to buy a second set of clothes so you can island hop without having to pack clothes!  That would be so awesome!


And you won't be needing winter and summer clothes. Like "Gee, which shorts and Aloha shirt will I wear today?" It'll be tough. With our 2-hour away second home, we both keep another (limited) wardrobe and second set of toiletries there. Food in both freezers to get started in case we want to pass on a grocery run for a day. Easy livin'

Jim


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> And she gets to adjust to every week having 6 Saturdays and a Sunday.    You'll have to buy a second set of clothes so you can island hop without having to pack clothes!  That would be so awesome!



That is the plan. We have an owners closet that we can lock to keep some personal stuff there. I don’t k ow if I’ll leave much this time. We don’t have much left after arriving with only two suitcases.


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> And you won't be needing winter and summer clothes. Like "Gee, which shorts and Aloha shirt will I wear today?" It'll be tough. With our 2-hour away second home, we both keep another (limited) wardrobe and second set of toiletries there. Food in both freezers to get started in case we want to pass on a grocery run for a day. Easy livin'
> 
> Jim



The no winter stuff is the best part. I do notice a big difference when doing laundry.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 27, 2019)

slip said:


> You have to take the good and the bad with these but if the service has a good following, it should do well. The biggest part for us was the work and time savings.
> 
> Having a place already puts you in the same boat as us except for the time constraint. You know you can’t take everything so set aside what you want to take and they will handle the rest.
> 
> ...



We have a 3 BR house with a full basement and full garage that have so much stuff in them that we have accumulated over 42 years and we will be moving into a 2 BR Condo so we know we have to slim down a lot and leave loads of stuff behind.  That is why I have said that it will take 2 years to move.  Of course we will be spending November - May in 2019/2020 and 2020/21 in Honolulu so there are not that many months home in those 2 years.   We are renting our Condo now so that we couldn't move immediately anyway.  I am shooting to totally move by November 2021.  My thoughts are to do the first set aside what we want to take in May-October 2020 and sell privately what we can.  Then think about where we would even put all that stuff even if we wanted to pay to ship it.  Then spend May-October 2021 getting serious about what we will really bring and lining up the Auction Company and Real Estate Agent.


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> We have a 3 BR house with a full basement and full garage that have so much stuff in them that we have accumulated over 42 years and we will be moving into a 2 BR Condo so we know we have to slim down a lot and leave loads of stuff behind.  That is why I have said that it will take 2 years to move.  Of course we will be spending November - May in 2019/2020 and 2020/21 in Honolulu so there are not that many months home in those 2 years.   We are renting our Condo now so that we couldn't move immediately anyway.  I am shooting to totally move by November 2021.  My thoughts are to do the first set aside what we want to take in May-October 2020 and sell privately what we can.  Then think about where we would even put all that stuff even if we wanted to pay to ship it.  Then spend May-October 2021 getting serious about what we will really bring and lining up the Auction Company and Real Estate Agent.



You have a start to your plan. I wouldn’t recommend filling up your two bedroom. We went down to a one bedroom so we have even less room. Don’t bring a lot. 

After you go through it once, call an auctioneer or two and let them come out to assess what you have. Let them do as much work as they are willing to do. Believe me, it’s worth it. Don’t throw anything away until you have an auctioneer go through the stuff. 

I did have my son and daughter go through before the auctioneer it they hardly took anything.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 28, 2019)

slip said:


> You have a start to your plan. I wouldn’t recommend filling up your two bedroom. We went down to a one bedroom so we have even less room. Don’t bring a lot.
> 
> After you go through it once, call an auctioneer or two and let them come out to assess what you have. Let them do as much work as they are willing to do. Believe me, it’s worth it. Don’t throw anything away until you have an auctioneer go through the stuff.
> 
> I did have my son and daughter go through before the auctioneer it they hardly took anything.



That sounds like very good advice.  My husband told me that since we stay in a Studio in Honolulu all the time that we should start off with the stuff we have there as a model and add the necessary personal stuff, not the stuff we have in our 3 Bedroom house and try to cut back.


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> That sounds like very good advice.  My husband told me that since we stay in a Studio in Honolulu all the time that we should start off with the stuff we have there as a model and add the necessary personal stuff, not the stuff we have in our 3 Bedroom house and try to cut back.



That’s a good plan.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 30, 2019)

Today's the big day for your DW!!  How did the retirement go?  Did everything wrap up with the auction?  House on the market?  One more day and your new journey together begins


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 30, 2019)

+1  What Gina said. ^^^. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes, The retirement went well. The auction is all closed out and the house is empty. As soon as the put in the new carpet they can start showing it. It maybe done already. 

They took my wife out after work and had some drinks. She ended going to the doctor again because she either has kidney stones Again or an infection. So she is not feeling her best but she is ready to be here. 

She’s a little worried about making the trip by herself it she’ll be fine. My son took her to the hotel in Madison and took her out for a nice dinner. 

She get to Honolulu at 12:45 and we leave at 2:45 so we should have enough time. Hope we don’t have to walk too far. That’s always her biggest issue. But once we’re at the gate she can relax. Its all easy from there. 

I am going to get there early so I can find the way to Hawaiian Ohana from the United baggage claim. 

I got out of work a couple hours early today so I’m getting ready too. Not too much to do except laundry. I am ready for tomorrow. I got her a nice lei with welcome her home.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 30, 2019)

Jeff, I'm so excited for you two.  You've made incredible strides forward in a very short time.  After your wife arrives, and gets settled, you two can really start that Island Living! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2019)

She made it through Denver! I heard last night on the news that this weekend is one of the busiest travel days in Hawaii and we should be at the airport three hours early. We only have an hour and a half when she lands. Hopefully we can make it. Otherwise we’ll change flights for later today or tomorrow and stay in Oahu for a day.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 31, 2019)

and, if you do need to overnight in Oahu, at least you don't have to look for a place to stay!


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2019)

I got to the airport early to check things out. I had the Uber drop me off where we depart from. We leave out of terminal 1 and my wife comes in terminal two so I was able to take the Wiki Wiki shuttle and I got down to her baggage claim in 4 minutes. 

I talked to the shuttle driver and she told me where to stand to get one back to the Hawaiian departures. We should be able to make it with the shuttle. Her flight is 10 minutes late from the last I saw. 

Now I just have to wait, i’m Two hours early because I wanted to check it all out. So far so good.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2019)

Jeff, I think you're more nervous than a groom on his wedding day! Relax. It's all going to be fine. Go get a mai-tai, but just ONE!  

Jim


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, I think you're more nervous than a groom on his wedding day! Relax. It's all going to be fine. Go get a mai-tai, but just ONE!
> 
> Jim



Yes, I am. Especially so since I know she’s not feeling well. Once we’re all checked in, I’ll be good. Then I will have a Mai Tai but probably not just one. 

Plus I’m bored sitting here waiting.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2019)

slip said:


> Once we’re all checked in, I’ll be good. Then I will have a Mai Tai but probably not just one.



OK- as long as she can match you one-for-one! Here's a toast (raise your glass!) May you have the greatest second Honeymoon EVER! You both worked for it and you both deserve it!

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2019)

Hear! hear!

Happy Honeymoon, you Lovebirds!  

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2019)

She made it. Our Molokai flight is delayed a little so we made it easy. We don’t even care about the delay.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2019)

Welcome to your new home Mrs. Slip/Jeff.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2019)

With the plane delay to Molokai, I certainly didn’t have to worry about making it but we were on time.

We got to Molokai early enough to get some groceries at the Friendly Market and now we stopped at Paddlers for a quick bite before we head home. Paddler Fries and a Bacon Chicken Sandwich. Plus my wife had to have her Ling Hing Mui Margarita.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Wow, slept in this morning and I got a call from Young Brothers and my wife’s car was in and we could pick it up today if we got there by 11am. I was surprised for a Sunday especially on a holiday weekend. Anyway, we hopped in the shower and headed out to get it. They did a great job Again. It is in great shape.



 



 

We had to stop and get gas right away because it had to have under a quarter tank to ship it.

After that we stopped by Maka’s Corner for some breakfast to take home and eat on the lanai.

Teri Pork and Corned Beef Hash.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

First morning has been great. Slight mist in the morning that ended about 8am and now for 89 and sunshine. The trades are blowing great and right through the condo. Couldn’t be nicer.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Welcome to your new home Mrs. Slip/Jeff.





DaveNW said:


> Yay!



Thank You. What a great start. One thing left and that’s sell the house. The realtor put off showing it until the carpet gets in stalled so on the 7th. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 1, 2019)

So it begins!

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

My wife lives driving her car here on Molokai. Gas was $5.04 here though. 

We are really happy with our new windows and lanai door. They are excellent and both lock so easily. They stay open nicely and seal great.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2019)

Doesn't it feel good to be home.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Doesn't it feel good to be home.



Yes, exactly! I told my wife each time we come here now that it is returning home and it really feels like it. I felt it in May and that was before we knew all this was happening. Now it feels that way even more.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2019)

Congratulations!  You kids have fun!


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 1, 2019)

Well congratulations!

I was right on your first post. Once you bought in Molokai, there would be no more WI winters for you.

Do I get a prize? 

Enjoy.. You went from the severe mid west winter to probably the best weather in the world.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Well congratulations!
> 
> I was right on your first post. Once you bought in Molokai, there would be no more WI winters for you.
> 
> ...



Yep, you win a Mai Tai. Let me know when you get here. We’ll even make it a double.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2019)

Is your wife in shock or in heaven, or a little bit of both?


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

The weather today has been great. I slept so well I didn’t get up until 8am. We really are in heaven right now. 

One thing I wanted to mention. When I was waiting at the airport to pickup my wife. I found a seat looking right at the doorway she would have to come through. I was probably about 30 yards from the doorway. I saw her coming down the escalator and stood up so she could see me. She didn’t notice me until she got through the door way and I started waving. 

As soon as see saw me, she started crying and I had to rush over to her because I thought she was going to go down to the floor. She recovered pretty well and I got her over to the chair. That’s where we took the photo above. One of my favorite moments ever!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2019)

Definitely a combination of shock/heaven!  She's been through a whirlwind of activity and change in the last month.  Good job with the lei!


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Is your wife in shock or in heaven, or a little bit of both?



I’ll have to say heaven because that’s what she said this morning. 

It always took her an extra day to recuperate from the time change so she was up early again today. When I got up she said sitting on the lanai knowing she’s retired and how beautiful everything was she said she was in heaven.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Definitely a combination of shock/heaven!  She's been through a whirlwind of activity and change in the last month.  Good job with the lei!



Yes, we are down to the last step now. Getting the house sold. Sounds like the carpet goes in Wednesday and then the realtor will take the official pictures for the add. 

My wife took some pictures of the empty house. It looked strange.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2019)

Honestly, I can't even imagine retiring and then moving 3 days later.  Just retiring is such a big change, not to mention everything else she's done the last month.  Even if it's wonderful, it has to be kind of stressful.  But she's in exactly the right place to recover!


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Honestly, I can't even imagine retiring and then moving 3 days later.  Just retiring is such a big change, not to mention everything else she's done the last month.  Even if it's wonderful, it has to be kind of stressful.  But she's in exactly the right place to recover!



The whole situation was strange the way it happened. I think us deciding what was going to happen after I took the job made it easier for her when she had to stay behind. As soon as I accepted the job she said she  was retiring. 

One thing I told her was if I would do anything different, I would have had her just come with me when I left but she said now that she’s here, she is glad we did it the way we did so that made me feel better. 

Here’s some pictures of our empty house.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Definitely a combination of shock/heaven!  She's been through a whirlwind of activity and change in the last month.  Good job with the lei!



Forget to mention the lei. I bought one on my way to work on Friday. So of course I left it in the refrigerator. There was a mobile cart selling fresh ones at the airport so I picked one up. It was only $10 too. So I told her she will get one when she goes to Oahu too.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Took a walk to the pool and there was a lady going out on a stand up paddle board. And a boat anchored  by the beach next door.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Honestly, I can't even imagine retiring and then moving 3 days later.  Just retiring is such a big change, not to mention everything else she's done the last month.  Even if it's wonderful, it has to be kind of stressful.  But she's in exactly the right place to recover!


It can be done.  Dh's last day on the job was November 15, 2012 and the next day we were on the road to our new home in Santa Fe.  I worked from home through the end of the year.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> It can be done.  Dh's last day on the job was November 15, 2012 and the next day we were on the road to our new home in Santa Fe.  I worked from home through the end of the year.



I think it helped us because we were talking about it for almost ten years and didn’t really know if we could make it happen. Once we bought the condo last year we knew it would happen it little did we know what was in store for us.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2019)

$5.00 a gal doesn't feel so bad. It isn't far to anywhere. Like, you aren't driving to Chicago or somewhere. We're getting along, buying 15 gallons a month or so in the electric car and my pickup for hauling. We could get by on less, but at this stage, why?

We wish you well, and hope for the day that you (and the wife's) new life in Hawaii will just be 'normal'.

Good Luck and much happiness to you both!

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2019)

That's what my husband and I were just saying - you aren't going to drive nearly as much on Molokai.  I mean, where are you going to go?


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> $5.00 a gal doesn't feel so bad. It isn't far to anywhere. Like, you aren't driving to Chicago or somewhere. We're getting along, buying 15 gallons a month or so in the electric car and my pickup for hauling. We could get by on less, but at this stage, why?
> 
> We wish you well, and hope for the day that you (and the wife's) new life in Hawaii will just be 'normal'.
> 
> ...



Thank You Jim and Thanks for following along. 
Yes, we really didn’t plan on these vehicles for when we went to Hawaii. It we just got them before we found out we were moving and we do like them. We get about 27 miles to the gallon with them and like you said we don’t go far so we will stick with them. 

They are 4 wheel drive so that is nice for some of the dirt roads here and they do have a higher ground clearance so that helps with some of the drainage dips over the road here. The seats fold down good so if we need to we can get a lot in them. 

Don’t think we need the heated seats anymore though.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2019)

slip said:


> Don’t think we need the heated seats anymore though.


Oh I don't know.  As you become used to the islands you'll start to think 75 degrees is cold.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Oh I don't know.  As you become used to the islands you'll start to think 75 degrees is cold.



My wife was cold last night and had to put on a blanket. It was probably 77 degrees 

Couldn’t be more perfect here right now.
87 and the sun is shining and Lanai is in the background. I can even see the Big Island today.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 1, 2019)

slip said:


> Yep, you win a Mai Tai. Let me know when you get here. We’ll even make it a double.



Thanks and I’ll buy the dinner. I go there often.

Say, now that you live in Hawaii, where are you planning to vacation? Wisconsin perhaps?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Thanks and I’ll buy the dinner. I go there often.
> 
> Say, now that you live in Hawaii, where are you planning to vacation? Wisconsin perhaps?
> 
> ...



I actually have to think about that for vacation next year. I don’t think we go back to Wisconsin for a couple years. If we went back sooner, when we visit everyone would still be working. In a couple years some friends and family will be retired. 

We already had plans and have reservations for Kauai next year. So for right know it will be other islands and mostly Molokai. 

In a couple years we may do Denver or Las Vegas. My daughter lives in Denver and she said she would visit Vegas again and I know my son would be up for that.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 1, 2019)

slip said:


> I actually have to think about that for vacation next year. I don’t think we go back to Wisconsin for a couple years. If we went back sooner, when we visit everyone would still be working. In a couple years some friends and family will be retired.
> 
> We already had plans and have reservations for Kauai next year. So for right know it will be other islands and mostly Molokai.
> 
> In a couple years we may do Denver or Las Vegas. My daughter lives in Denver and she said she would visit Vegas again and I know my son would be up for that.



Oh yes, locals and Hawaiians love to vacation in Las Vegas. Many use this company in Hawaii because it’s pretty cheap.

https://www.boydvacationshawaii.com

I actually have gone downtown and met up with 3 friends from Hawaii by coincidence. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 1, 2019)

Your new doors look wonderful!  Jeff (and Mrs. Jeff), thank you so much for taking us along on your journey to your new life!  Thank goodness all has turned out so well, you have given others the inspiration to go for their dreams. "Believe and Achive" seems to sum up the story so far.  Aloha and Mahalo for including all of us!


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Oh yes, locals and Hawaiians love to vacation in Las Vegas. Many use this company in Hawaii because it’s pretty cheap.
> 
> https://www.boydvacationshawaii.com
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link I’ll have to check it out. I do have a few hundred thousand United miles too. That we planned to use for more Hawaii trips.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> Your new doors look wonderful!  Jeff (and Mrs. Jeff), thank you so much for taking us along on your journey to your new life!  Thank goodness all has turned out so well, you have given others the inspiration to go for their dreams. "Believe and Achive" seems to sum up the story so far.  Aloha and Mahalo for including all of us!



Thank You, I’m glad people enjoyed it. It was fun posting as everything moved along. Looming back it is amazing how everything fell together and worked out.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 1, 2019)

slip said:


> Thanks for the link I’ll have to check it out. I do have a few hundred thousand United miles too. That we planned to use for more Hawaii trips.



Yes, I was very fortunate. I completed my Doctorate of Education at the University of Hawaii at Manoa. You will find the people there are wonderful. They say Ohana is a real tradition because they needed to be given they were living on an isolated group of islands. Their sense of caring, sharing and respect are unparalleled. 

Check out the history of Queen Emma Hospital. It’s history really tells you the essence of Hawaiian thought.

I did find that locales are slow to warm up because they really want to know you are there for the long haul. Hawaii is so transient. Once they know that, you will be a local officially and formally a member of Ohana.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 2, 2019)

Your 'true story' has been as enjoyable as reading a good book. Who could have seen the plot twist of your move to Oahu as we were 'helping' shop for the Molokai condo?


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Your 'true story' has been as enjoyable as reading a good book. Who could have seen the plot twist of your move to Oahu as we were 'helping' shop for the Molokai condo?



It has been a very improbable story and we would never have guessed this would have happened like this even a few months ago. As we sit and enjoy our condo on Molokai. Wow, It’s still hard to believe. I am one lucky man.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2019)

Yep, my wife is in Retirement mode. She made me wash her car over at the car wash station here at WaveCrest.


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2019)

It’s great to be able to find Brats On Molokai.  Figured we’d make the Teri  Chicken as long as we started up the grill. 



 

 

Tomorrow will be a busy day. We have to stop by our property managers and get someone out to check out a bad outlet we have behind our gas stove. Hopefully we can get someone out this week yet. 

The. We have to head to Kaunakakai town to the DMV after I call to get met wife’s care added to our Hawaii insurance. We need the Hawaii insurance add to get our safety check. We may have to make an appointment. Then at the DMV hopefully we can get our Hawaii  drivers licenses and plates. 

Then we have to head to the Molokai store and put up the Giclee we picked out today. We needed something nice to cover our breaker box.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2019)

Jeff, is your wife planning to spend most of her time at your place on Molokai, or will she come and stay with you on Oahu while you're there working?


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Jeff, is your wife planning to spend most of her time at your place on Molokai, or will she come and stay with you on Oahu while you're there working?



Right now she is coming back and staying with me on Oahu. She doesn’t feel she will like the big city much. I think she will end out liking it after a wile. Otherwise she will stay with me for a few months and then go to Molokai when she wants to get away for a few months. 

This will be the interesting thing for her. I grew up in Chicago and am used to the big city things, although they are not my favorite I’m alright with it. My wife has always been in a small rural area so the crowds and noise will be an adjustment. She is adventurous though so I think she will adjust. Time will tell.


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2019)

If you have any you can take a ride into Kaunakakai with us fro WaveCrest. It’s a long one and I only had my phone this trip.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2019)

I bet your Wisconsin tags were a novelty for anyone who saw them. Glad you found the brats. Cheese curds will be more difficult. So now for the mundane, everyday living stuff. How far do you have to go for grocries? Do you find them comparable to Honolulu prices? How about eating out? Decent choices on Molokai? How about medical care- will you be able to get specialist care on Molokai or will it entail a grip to Maui, Honolulu or even the mainland? These things gather importance as we age.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 3, 2019)

The driving video reminds me of the scenery on the Windward side of Oahu about 1969. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I bet your Wisconsin tags were a novelty for anyone who saw them. Glad you found the brats. Cheese curds will be more difficult. So now for the mundane, everyday living stuff. How far do you have to go for grocries? Do you find them comparable to Honolulu prices? How about eating out? Decent choices on Molokai? How about medical care- will you be able to get specialist care on Molokai or will it entail a grip to Maui, Honolulu or even the mainland? These things gather importance as we age.
> 
> Jim



It’s a 13 mile drive to Kaunakakai for groceries. Yes, the prices are typically the same as Oahu. 

Eating out, not near as many choices as Oahu but much cheaper. There is very good variety for a small town too. Thee are probably about 15 places to eat around the island. Some are just hole in the walls with a couple of tables. We have eaten at most of them and are very satisfied. 

They just remodeled the hospital here but it is similar to my small town hospital in Wisconsin, for more serious stuff you have to go to Oahu. Wisconsin had med-flight to Madison.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2019)

I forgot about the tags. I have a few people at work that want my Wisconsin tags. I’m sure people have seen them here but no one has seats anything yet. 

We didn’t have enough time and we didn’t bring everything for the DMV so we will try again. I think we have what we need for my wife’s safety check so we will try that tomorrow. 

I have an outlet and breaker that needs to be replaced and it sounds like the guy is coming tomorrow for that so we’ll see if we have time. 

We got the key to our mailbox here on Molokai today too. Things are moving along.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2019)

Molokai Pizza for dinner. The Molokai Pepperoni Pizza, Teri Wings and my wife had The Italian Sub  oh and a Mango Shake.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2019)

Here’s what I like most about WaveCrest. Just how quiet and peaceful it is here. I’m even starting to complain like the locals about the helicopter tours that go by about three times a day.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Sep 4, 2019)

slip said:


> Here’s what I like most about WaveCrest. Just how quiet and peaceful it is here. I’m even starting to complain like the locals about the helicopter tours that go by about three times a day.



Technically I think you ARE a local.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2019)

After 3 hours and back and forth between the service station and the DMV, my wife and I have Hawaii licenses and her Jeep on Molokai has Hawaii Plates. 

Now I only have to get plates for mine on Oahu and I already have the safety check done. I just have to stop at the DMV and then back to Midas to get me Safety sticker.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2019)

slip said:


> Now I only have to get plates for mine on Oahu and I already have the safety check done. I just have to stop at the DMV and then back to Midas to get me Safety sticker.


That'll about wrap it up and as Gina said, YOU"RE LOCALS. Let that 'Aloha' and 'Mahalo' roll off the tongue and you're the real deal.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 4, 2019)

slip said:


> After 3 hours and back and forth between the service station and the DMV, my wife and I have Hawaii licenses and her Jeep on Molokai has Hawaii Plates.
> 
> Now I only have to get plates for mine on Oahu and I already have the safety check done. I just have to stop at the DMV and then back to Midas to get me Safety sticker.



Kama'aina discounts!


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Sep 4, 2019)

Congratulations Slip and Mrs Slip!
Kamaina all the way. I have been a silent observer of your travels and move... good job! Amazing how it all came together so smoothly.  Good job. Enjoy! We have talked for so many years about moving but cannot for various reasons... so we just travel there as many times a year as possible... from California it's only 5 hours 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

Lv2Trvl said:


> Congratulations Slip and Mrs Slip!
> Kamaina all the way. I have been a silent observer of your travels and move... good job! Amazing how it all came together so smoothly.  Good job. Enjoy! We have talked for so many years about moving but cannot for various reasons... so we just travel there as many times a year as possible... from California it's only 5 hours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Thank You! 

I wonder if it would have been different for us if we were closer than flying from Wisconsin all the time. 

We were lucky, nothing really holding us back. It came quick but it worked. 

House got pressure washed yesterday and the new carpet went in today. Open house on Sunday. The realtor said she would send us the pictures. I’ll post them when we get them.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

We are headed to Hiro’s tonight for dinner. I’ll have to listen to some of the Packer game from the bar.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 5, 2019)

slip said:


> We are headed to Hiro’s tonight for dinner. I’ll have to listen to some of the Packer game from the bar.



You Hawaiian types do tend to take your NFL games seriously. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 5, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> You Hawaiian types do tend to take your NFL games seriously.
> 
> Dave


Nope, Dave. It's Wisconsinites- Packer Fans, ALL. I know, being married to one that left almost 50 years ago.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 5, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Nope, Dave. It's Wisconsinites- Packer Fans, ALL. I know, being married to one that left almost 50 years ago.



True. But people who live in Hawaii NOW also still have extreme loyalty to their teams. Slip and the Mrs are learning how early they’ll have to get up to watch the games on TV.

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

Perfect day to hit the pool and get some sun. The retired one is out of the sun under the Cabana.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

The retired one made it in the pool. After we got out, she said it was great and she should have done it a few visits ago.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 5, 2019)

slip said:


> The retired one made it in the pool. After we got out, she said it was great and she should have done it a few visits ago.
> 
> View attachment 13859


Well now she can use the pool any time she likes.   Retirement is great!


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

She’s getting used to this Hawaii stuff now, she’s even sitting in the sun.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 5, 2019)

slip said:


> She’s getting used to this Hawaii stuff now, she’s even sitting in the sun.


Not to rain on your parade, but when is the honeymoon over and you have to go back to work while she lays in the sun by the pool?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 5, 2019)

slip said:


> She’s getting used to this Hawaii stuff now, she’s even sitting in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 13860


Just remind her to use sunscreen.............the reef safe variety.   On a side note we bought, and used the reef safe stuff when we were on Maui in March. First time I haven't gotten burned.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but when is the honeymoon over and you have to go back to work while she lays in the sun by the pool?



Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## silentg (Sep 5, 2019)

Looks wonderful


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Just remind her to use sunscreen.............the reef safe variety.   On a side note we bought, and used the reef safe stuff when we were on Maui in March. First time I haven't gotten burned.



Yes, she is very fair skinned. We don’t have anything right now. She will buy some on Oahu. We both just watch the clock when we are out in it. I don’t have to worry about it as much as her.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

silentg said:


> Looks wonderful



This trip couldn’t have been more relaxing. We really need this after the last two months. 

The resort looks great, the pool is awesome and there’s not many people around.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 5, 2019)

slip said:


> Yes, she is very fair skinned. We don’t have anything right now. She will buy some on Oahu. We both just watch the clock when we are out in it. I don’t have to worry about it as much as her.


Buy the screen screen at Costco. Dave will thank you.   Actually it's much cheaper there.  And they seemed to be the only ones on Maui that were selling ONLY the reef safe products.  I asked someone why the other stores were continuing to sell the non-reef safe stuff and was told that the ban on the sale of it doesn't start until January 2021.

And Jeff, even if you think you're watching the clock and don't have to worry about it as much as your wife...........you do.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

Luanne said:


> But the screen screen at Costco. Dave will thank you.   Actually it's much cheaper there.  And they seemed to be the only ones on Maui that were selling ONLY the reef safe products.  I asked someone why the other stores were continuing to sell the non-reef safe stuff and was told that the ban on the sale of it doesn't start until January 2021.
> 
> And Jeff, even if you think you're watching the clock and don't have to worry about it as much as your wife...........you do.



We’ll check the Costco when we get back.

I only meant about getting burnt. I don’t burn as easily as my wife does.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 5, 2019)

slip said:


> We’ll check the Costco when we get back.
> 
> I only meant about getting burnt. I don’t run as easily as my wife does.


I think you meant you don't "burn" as easily as your wife does. Or do you both run?


----------



## LJT (Sep 5, 2019)

Please don’t stop doing these threads when you settle into your routine on Oahu!  I have become very invested in your new life and will miss you if you forget about us!  I want pics of the places and foods  and the fun things you and your sweet wife find to do.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I think you meant you don't "burn" as easily as your wife does. Or do you both run?



 Darn phone. I fixed it.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

LJT said:


> Please don’t stop doing these threads when you settle into your routine on Oahu!  I have become very invested in your new life and will miss you if you forget about us!  I want pics of the places and foods  and the fun things you and your sweet wife find to do.



Thank You, yes, I plan to. My wife will start checking out stuff on Oahu so there will be more coming.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2019)

Jeff - Are you going to get a Molokai tattoo?


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - Are you going to get a Molokai tattoo?



Already did, last year. I got this one here on Molokai too.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2019)

Celebrating a Packer win at Hiro’s.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2019)

We started out with Crab Stuffed Mushrooms. Then my wife had the Marlin and I had the Crab Stuffed Ono. Both were excellent.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2019)

Beautiful sky during dinner too. Then the  moon came out by the Palm tree.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2019)

Here’s a short video at the pool and Cabana just before my wife came down.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 6, 2019)

Great pictures, Jeff! You’ve both worked so hard, and have gone through so much so quickly. It’s so nice to see you and your wife enjoying things so much. That image of the two of you is a fantastic photo.

Wishing you both many years of enjoyment in your new home!

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 6, 2019)

slip said:


> View attachment 13866 View attachment 13867 View attachment 13868
> 
> Celebrating a Packer win at Hiro’s.


You both look so happy.  Your wife looks like she's already settling into retirement well.


----------



## Xan (Sep 6, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Jeff, I'm so excited for you two.  You've made incredible strides forward in a very short time.  After your wife arrives, and gets settled, you two can really start that Island Living!
> 
> Dave



What Dave said!^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Sep 6, 2019)

slip said:


> I got to the airport early to check things out. I had the Uber drop me off where we depart from. We leave out of terminal 1 and my wife comes in terminal two so I was able to take the Wiki Wiki shuttle and I got down to her baggage claim in 4 minutes.
> 
> I talked to the shuttle driver and she told me where to stand to get one back to the Hawaiian departures. We should be able to make it with the shuttle. Her flight is 10 minutes late from the last I saw.
> 
> Now I just have to wait, i’m Two hours early because I wanted to check it all out. So far so good.



I’m so excited for the two of you, even though your Molokai trip is almost over by the time I’m writing this! 
Can’t wait to hear what she thinks of her new home next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Sep 6, 2019)

slip said:


> View attachment 13736
> 
> 
> She made it. Our Molokai flight is delayed a little so we made it easy. We don’t even care about the delay.



Awesome to see you two together again! Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Sep 6, 2019)

slip said:


> Wow, slept in this morning and I got a call from Young Brothers and my wife’s car was in and we could pick it up today if we got there by 11am. I was surprised for a Sunday especially on a holiday weekend. Anyway, we hopped in the shower and headed out to get it. They did a great job Again. It is in great shape.
> 
> View attachment 13752
> 
> ...



That’s awesome you got the car so quick. Will save on rental car money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Sep 6, 2019)

slip said:


> My wife was cold last night and had to put on a blanket. It was probably 77 degrees
> 
> Couldn’t be more perfect here right now.
> 87 and the sun is shining and Lanai is in the background. I can even see the Big Island today.
> ...



I thought you determined that was Kaho’olawe you we’re seeing and not the Big Island, unless you are referring to Maui itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2019)

Xan said:


> I thought you determined that was Kaho’olawe you we’re seeing and not the Big Island, unless you are referring to Maui itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s right, I made the same mistake again.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 6, 2019)

slip said:


> View attachment 13866 View attachment 13867 View attachment 13868
> 
> Celebrating a Packer win at Hiro’s.


what's the name of the pink drink?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 6, 2019)

slip said:


> Right now she is coming back and staying with me on Oahu. She doesn’t feel she will like the big city much. I think she will end out liking it after a wile. Otherwise she will stay with me for a few months and then go to Molokai when she wants to get away for a few months.
> 
> This will be the interesting thing for her. I grew up in Chicago and am used to the big city things, although they are not my favorite I’m alright with it. My wife has always been in a small rural area so the crowds and noise will be an adjustment. She is adventurous though so I think she will adjust. Time will tell.



Well as far as liking, not liking, and tolerating big cities I need to mention that my husband and I just came home from 8 nights in New York City.(We only live 60 miles East of New York City on Long Island but it is a different world).  We met in NYC 43 years ago and were born there many years ago so New York City is not new too us but we are older.  However, as much as we love the city life of Honolulu it is NOTHING LIKE New York City.  New York City is toooooo much.  It is too big, too busy, too many people, too noisy, too much traffic(we didn't have a car).  Besides the weather being better in Honolulu is a nicer city for our needs and desires.  Perhaps your wife will find it as nice as we do.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 6, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> New York City is toooooo much.  It is too big, too busy, too many people, too noisy, too much traffic(we didn't have a car).


The first time I visited NYC I felt this way.  I was on sensory overload.  But, on my second trip I fell in love with it.  We have been going back once a year in the Fall.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well as far as liking, not liking, and tolerating big cities I need to mention that my husband and I just came home from 8 nights in New York City.(We only live 60 miles East of New York City on Long Island but it is a different world).  We met in NYC 43 years ago and were born there many years ago so New York City is not new too us but we are older.  However, as much as we love the city life of Honolulu it is NOTHING LIKE New York City.  New York City is toooooo much.  It is too big, too busy, too many people, too noisy, too much traffic(we didn't have a car).  Besides the weather being better in Honolulu is a nicer city for our needs and desires.  Perhaps your wife will find it as nice as we do.



I really do think she will like it more than she lets on. Certain things we will get used to and will be fine.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> what's the name of the pink drink?



The one with the Pineapple is a Lava Flow and the other is a Ling Hing Mui Margarita on the rocks. Both were excellent.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2019)

I bet Mrs. Slip will enjoy her time in Honolulu, because she knows she will be going back to Molokai, so it will be fun for a change.  I think getting to know Honolulu will actually be helpful, because after you are both retired full-time on Molokai, I'm sure you will want to visit Oahu sometimes just for fun.  You've got the best of both worlds now!  I'm just a little tiny bit envious!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> I bet Mrs. Slip will enjoy her time in Honolulu, because she knows she will be going back to Molokai, so it will be a fun for a change.  I think getting to know Honolulu will actually be helpful, because after you are both retired full-time on Molokai, I'm sure you will want to visit Oahu sometimes just for fun.  You've got the best of both worlds now!  I'm just a little tiny bit envious!



This is what I think to. We will be planning vacation for next year soon and I’m sure we will be coming back to Molokai for some long weekends too. We already had a week on Kauai planned so we won’t change that. 

We get to Honolulu today at 4pm. We’ll have a nice dinner out tonight, maybe Duke’s.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2019)

I know you will get settled into a routine and get busy with work, but I hope you will keep posting pictures and updates for those of use who are living your adventure vicariously!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> I know you will get settled into a routine and get busy with work, but I hope you will keep posting pictures and updates for those of use who are living your adventure vicariously!



I’ll start a new thread when we’re doing something cool and maybe sometimes when we’re not. We’ll see what lays ahead.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 7, 2019)

slip said:


> I’ll start a new thread when we’re doing something cool and maybe sometimes when we’re not. We’ll see what lays ahead.



It’s so nice to see two people who have followed their dreams. Too many times, I see people retire and just plant.

I know your changes were initially hard (like moving, selling the house, etc), but based on how happy you look it was well worth it.

I’ve learned a lot from both of you (like you can still afford a condo in Hawaii albeit in Molokai). I thank you for that. Keep it coming.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> It’s so nice to see two people who have followed their dreams. Too many times, I see people retire and just plant.
> 
> I know your changes were initially hard (like moving, selling the house, etc), but based on how happy you look it was well worth it.
> 
> ...




Thank You, I appreciate that!!

We definitely were lucky and hopefully the last step of our house selling will come soon. There is an open house today.

Compared to a lot of you, we are relatively new to going to Hawaii, even though it’s been over ten years. We really started seriously started to put it together 5 years ago. So relatively late in life but we made it work. We are definitely not rich but are very happy where we have gotten and most definitely feel blessed.

Also, while over the national average, we  never made a ton of money annually. With this new position, I am making the most I ever have, making what both of our incomes were last year but that is common in people’s later years.

Verifying we can afford this in retirement years was the hard part and brought us to check out Molokai and it turned out to be exactly what we wanted in the end.

I’ll report later how our trip to Oahu goes.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

We just got back from the street sale in Kaunakakai. I bought a couple tank tops. Didn’t have many left after we left Wisconsin. I need to buy a few Aloha shirts so I can wear them to work.

We took a ride out to the ward and drove out to the end. My wife took a video. I’ll see if I can post a link later.

We hung the picture this morning that we bought in Kaunakakai earlier in the week. It’s actually of the shore at mile marker 20 here on the east end of Molokai.






Just enjoying the last couple hours on the lanai.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2019)

slip said:


> we just got back from the street sale in Kaunakakai. I bought a couple tank tops. Didn’t have many left after we left Wisconsin. I need to buy a few Aloha shirts so I can wear them to work.


Dh's favorite Aloha shirts are ones he's gotten at Tori Richards. They are expensive, but they are nice.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Dh's favorite Aloha shirts are ones he's gotten at Tori Richards. They are expensive, but they are nice.



That’s the type I have to get. More business Aloha and not so loud.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2019)

slip said:


> That’s the type I have to get. More business Aloha and not so loud.


An Aloha shirt and jeans are dh's dress up outfit.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> An Aloha shirt and jeans are dh's dress up outfit.



I switched to some Haggar pants for work. They are cooler.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2019)

I probably have two dozen Aloha shirts.  Most are Tori Richards. Great quality.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I probably have two dozen Aloha shirts.  Most are Tori Richards. Great quality.
> 
> Dave



I only have two so I need some new ones.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

We’re waiting to board now, 10 minutes. My wife says she prefers the small planes, no TSA, even though it only took two minutes to get through. 

Now for the loooong 30 minute flight home.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2019)

slip said:


> I switched to some Haggar pants for work. They are cooler.


Well when we're in Hawaii it's Aloha shirts and shorts. The jeans are when we are home in Santa Fe.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Well when we're in Hawaii it's Aloha shirts and shorts. The jeans are when we are home in Santa Fe.



I can wear Aloha shirts to work but no shorts.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 7, 2019)

slip said:


> We’re waiting to board now, 10 minutes. My wife says she prefers the small planes, no TSA, even though it only took two minutes to get through.
> 
> Now for the loooong 30 minute flight home.



Hey. Curious. How much is it to fly from Molokai to Oahu?  Which airline do you use?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2019)

slip said:


> I can wear Aloha shirts to work but no shorts.


But pants right?  You do need to wear pants?


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Hey. Curious. How much is it to fly from Molokai to Oahu?  Which airline do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We have flown them all now. Makani Kai is the cheapest, $110 round trip. Mokulele is about $130 and Hawaiian is $170. Hawaiian is a 50 seater and the other two are 9 seaters. Those prices float of course.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> But pants right?  You do need to wear pants?



I better.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Flight is delayed an hour. That’s enough time for us to grab some Hot Bread for home.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Got Hot Bread for breakfast anyway.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 7, 2019)

slip said:


> I better.



Yup, I think the only fresh meat sold by Sysco is fish, beef, pork and maybe lamb....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2019)

Finally boarded. Be home soon.


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 7, 2019)

Aloha! They just closed the door on our flight back from Maui to Texas. Sad to
leave but happy we’ll be back in a few months. No other place like Hawaii for us.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2019)

Henry M. said:


> Aloha! They just closed the door on our flight back from Maui to Texas. Sad to
> leave but happy we’ll be back in a few months. No other place like Hawaii for us.



I agree. It was nice not having that long flight back this time. 

I walked a block down the street to grab a pizza at Slice of Waikiki. My wife’s hip was bothering her so she stayed at the apartment. 

Her reaction to the apartment was that it reminds her of a bachelor pad. 

I just messaged her that the pizza would be 15 minutes and she messaged me back that she got lost in the apartment.  It’s about 500 sq ft so it will take her some time to get used to it. 

We got here when it was still light so she was able to see everything before it got dark, that was nice. 

Tomorrow we’ll take a short walk around the building. I’ll show her where everything is, then we’ll walk around town a bit. We’ll see how far she can go. 
We may even stop at the Safeway.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2019)

She started straightening out the place they way she wants it. And of course, she is making it nicer. She was already on Amazon buying things she will need. 

She first said it was smaller than she thought and now the longer she’s moving things around, she said it will be fine for what we need. She’s finding it has good storage and we don’t have a lot to store anymore. 

She’ll be up early straightening out more while I’m asleep in the morning.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 8, 2019)

slip said:


> She started straightening out the place they way she wants it. And of course, she is making it nicer. She was already on Amazon buying things she will need.
> 
> She first said it was smaller than she thought and now the longer she’s moving things around, she said it will be fine for what we need. She’s finding it has good storage and we don’t have a lot to store anymore.
> 
> She’ll be up early straightening out more while I’m asleep in the morning.


She's nesting Jeff.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2019)

We took a little walk at about 11am and there wasn’t a line at all at the Udon place so she wanted to give it a try. She loved it. She had the Curry Udon, Calamari and Chicken Tempura. 


 

The more she stays in the condo the more she likes it and sees how it can work. We went to the Safeway so she got some staples that she needs and she liked the store a lot. It’s nice and close too. 

So tomorrow she is by herself for the day and she will slowly go through and move things around.  She’ll e by herself for a couple days too because I have to go to Maui for work for a couple days. Probably Thursday and Friday.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 9, 2019)

What? You're not taking her to Maui with you? What a bummer!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2019)

slip said:


> I have to go to Maui for work for a couple days.


Reality bites!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 9, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I probably have two dozen Aloha shirts.  Most are Tori Richards. Great quality.
> 
> Dave



My husband has a number of Aloha Shirts, many of them I got him even though he must pick them out since his taste is different than mine.  He has some Tori Richards but I also like his Rix shirts very much and they are usually less expensive.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 9, 2019)

Luanne said:


> The first time I visited NYC I felt this way.  I was on sensory overload.  But, on my second trip I fell in love with it.  We have been going back once a year in the Fall.



Well this certainly wasn't our first visit to NYC, but it was the first time staying there overnight.  It wasn't just sensory overload it was too much of good things and no Aloha.  As I said we love Waikiki and Honolulu so we are not looking for quiet; we want the action, but not too much.  

Too many cars so the traffic backs up all over and at times you can't even cross the street walking.  Too many people walking on almost every street; every street is like Kalakaua on Saturday night.  We obey the walking red and white walking signs.  Therefore, when walking up and down the avenues the streets are so close together and the lights for pedestrians so poorly timed that you had to stop and wait at every block.  There are so many small blocks that it takes twice as long as it should to walk the distance from 53 street to 30 street.  That was the way it was on 6th, 7th, 8th Avenue as well as Broadway. 

The food was good but over priced.  The Hilton Club Rooms are Hotel rooms without kitchens.  We brought food for breakfast.   However,, we needed to eat all our lunches and dinners out.  It made us feel that our food costs in Honolulu are inexpensive.  The food service staff that we encountered didn't have patients during busy times they were very rushed and impolite.  It is understandable since again there are sooooo many people.  

We saw 4 shows and they were great but expensive, we had to get tickets in the upper balcony areas to afford them.  We are accustomed to much better seats for less money.


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2019)

Made my arrangements for my Maui trip. I leave Thursday morning and come back Friday at 4pm. So I’ll only be gone one night. We just went shopping so my wife said she’ll have plenty to do. She’s already scoping place out to walk to. 

We walked to the International Market place today. It only a few blocks but she walked better today. No problems. 

I’ll be staying at the CourtYard in Kahului.  It was strange booking this though my work app. $272 a night. Car was super cheap only $26 a day and the flight was $168 round trip. The CourtYard is only about a mile and a half from the warehouse.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 10, 2019)

slip said:


> Made my arrangements for my Maui trip. I leave Thursday morning and come back Friday at 4pm. So I’ll only be gone one night. We just went shopping so my wife said she’ll have plenty to do. She’s already scoping place out to walk to.
> 
> We walked to the International Market place today. It only a few blocks but she walked better today. No problems.
> 
> I’ll be staying at the CourtYard in Kahului.  It was strange booking this though my work app. $272 a night. Car was super cheap only $26 a day and the flight was $168 round trip. The CourtYard is only about a mile and a half from the warehouse.


That is the Courtyard near the airport right?  I think it's also steps away from Costco.


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2019)

Luanne said:


> That is the Courtyard near the airport right?  I think it's also steps away from Costco.



Yes, it is that one by the airport.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 13, 2019)

slip said:


> Made my arrangements for my Maui trip. I leave Thursday morning and come back Friday at 4pm. So I’ll only be gone one night. We just went shopping so my wife said she’ll have plenty to do. She’s already scoping place out to walk to.
> 
> We walked to the International Market place today. It only a few blocks but she walked better today. No problems.
> 
> I’ll be staying at the CourtYard in Kahului.  It was strange booking this though my work app. $272 a night. Car was super cheap only $26 a day and the flight was $168 round trip. The CourtYard is only about a mile and a half from the warehouse.



That is great that your wife is walking better.  My husband has a torn meniscus so he can have problems walking long distances.  We live in a suburb on Long Island and never walk.  We just get in a car, drive, get out do our shopping or eating, get back in the car and go home.  When we first get to Honolulu we need to train ourselves back into the walking thing.  After awhile we are in the swing of things and it is second nature.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 13, 2019)

Has your wife thought about a hip replacement? The recovery time is shorter than with most major surgeries, and I've heard it can be life-changing for those who had previously struggled with chronic pain. I have a college classmate that had one of his hips replaced (younger, active guy, basically wore his hip out earlier than some,) around the time that I had my done, and he commented that he wished he'd done it five years earlier--the pain relief was immediate. Of course, my hip had been in pain, too--but only for about two and a half weeks, which is when they suspect the un-diagnosed stress fracture occurred.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 13, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is great that your wife is walking better.  My husband has a torn meniscus so he can have problems walking long distances.  We live in a suburb on Long Island and never walk.  We just get in a car, drive, get out do our shopping or eating, get back in the car and go home.  When we first get to Honolulu we need to train ourselves back into the walking thing.  After awhile we are in the swing of things and it is second nature.



As someone who has a very long history of knee issues (started in the Navy when I fell down a ladder aboard ship and folded my legs up at the knees - sideways...) I know about arthritic knee pain, torn meniscus, dislocated kneecaps, and any other sort of issue one can have with that joint.  I've received cortisone shots under my kneecaps every few months for years.  Finally, the arthritis got severe enough that I had a total knee replacement on my left knee six years ago.  I'm having my right knee replaced next month.  I look forward to the arthritis pain finally being gone.  Artificial joints aren't a magic fix for chronic arthritis pain, and they carry their own set of issues, but I will be the first to say it is a marvelous feeling to have the constant nagging, aching pain from the arthritis finally erased.

A torn meniscus can be repaired with an arthroscopy.  I've had several of them over the years, most recently two years ago on my right knee.  I had such pain I couldn't walk more than a few blocks before I had to stop and sit down. The pain was excruciating.  My Ortho doc did the arthroscopic surgery and removed the damaged tissue (turned out it was torn in two locations, and the jagged edge was folded under, so was like driving a knife into myself with each step. No wonder I couldn't walk very far!)  He also cleaned out the assorted bits of cartilage that had come loose, and smoothed out the underside of my kneecap.  After the surgery, I felt almost like new, and that chronic kind of walking pain was gone.  I've done quite well since then, but deterioration of the joint, and bone-on-bone contact has increased to the point that the total knee replacement is finally the only choice.

Your husband may wish to ask his doctor about an arthroscopy to repair the torn meniscus.  It will certainly alleviate some of the pain he's enduring every day.  He may not realize how badly that pain affects his daily life.  If you're moving to Honolulu, and will live in Waikiki, walking is something he needs to be able to enjoy.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2019)

amycurl said:


> Has your wife thought about a hip replacement? The recovery time is shorter than with most major surgeries, and I've heard it can be life-changing for those who had previously struggled with chronic pain. I have a college classmate that had one of his hips replaced (younger, active guy, basically wore his hip out earlier than some,) around the time that I had my done, and he commented that he wished he'd done it five years earlier--the pain relief was immediate. Of course, my hip had been in pain, too--but only for about two and a half weeks, which is when they suspect the un-diagnosed stress fracture occurred.



Yes, she has been to doctors it they all want to try something first and it never works. We will see someone here and see if we can get moving forward on it.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 13, 2019)

During our Honeymoon on Mau'i in May 2003 Patti incurred a knee injury. Patti kept saying it was just a Baker's Cyst . It took me months to get Patti in to Ortho. I finally asked her if she knew what a Baker's Cyst was or how it came to be. She did not. From my many professional meetings with Orthopedic Surgeons I knew the answer. In the back of the knee there is a sac that is simply there and empty. However if you incur a knee injury it will draw the excess fluid out of the knee joint. Many times the body's response to a joint injury is fluid collection.

So Patti went to see an Orthopedic Surgeon. She had a tear in her meniscus. He pulled out his calendar and wanted to schedule arthroscopic surgery. Patti said wait a minute let's talk about that. Patti asked "Isn't it true that with this surgery won't the degeneration in the knee advance faster." The Doctor admitted that was true. The surgery would help with the pain and function but there were negatives down the road. Patti asked for other options. She chose intensive physical therapy. She has not had additional problems with that knee. Now this will not work for everyone. All the options need to be examined. It sounds like DaveNW had very serious knee injuries.

Patti's decision not to have surgery actually worked in her favor about 10 years later. Her other knee was giving her problems. When she planted the foot and turned she felt like the knee was about to give way. Imaging studies showed nothing wrong and the Insurance Company rejected surgery. The Doctor (same) called the Insurance Company and explained that 10 years earlier Patti had a meniscus tear easily seen on the Imaging Studies and rejected Surgery. Now she was asking for Exploratory Surgery. The Insurance Company changed their position. The Surgeon found a Chondral Flap Tear that did not show on the Imaging Study. Snip snip and everything was OK.

Going down stairs bothers her knees. It is likely she will have additional problems with both knees as she gets old. She is now only 65.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> As someone who has a very long history of knee issues (started in the Navy when I fell down a ladder aboard ship and folded my legs up at the knees - sideways...) I know about arthritic knee pain, torn meniscus, dislocated kneecaps, and any other sort of issue one can have with that joint.  I've received cortisone shots under my kneecaps every few months for years.  Finally, the arthritis got severe enough that I had a total knee replacement on my left knee six years ago.  I'm having my right knee replaced next month.  I look forward to the arthritis pain finally being gone.  Artificial joints aren't a magic fix for chronic arthritis pain, and they carry their own set of issues, but I will be the first to say it is a marvelous feeling to have the constant nagging, aching pain from the arthritis finally erased.
> 
> A torn meniscus can be repaired with an arthroscopy.  I've had several of them over the years, most recently two years ago on my right knee.  I had such pain I couldn't walk more than a few blocks before I had to stop and sit down. The pain was excruciating.  My Ortho doc did the arthroscopic surgery and removed the damaged tissue (turned out it was torn in two locations, and the jagged edge was folded under, so was like driving a knife into myself with each step. No wonder I couldn't walk very far!)  He also cleaned out the assorted bits of cartilage that had come loose, and smoothed out the underside of my kneecap.  After the surgery, I felt almost like new, and that chronic kind of walking pain was gone.  I've done quite well since then, but deterioration of the joint, and bone-on-bone contact has increased to the point that the total knee replacement is finally the only choice.
> 
> ...





DaveNW said:


> As someone who has a very long history of knee issues (started in the Navy when I fell down a ladder aboard ship and folded my legs up at the knees - sideways...) I know about arthritic knee pain, torn meniscus, dislocated kneecaps, and any other sort of issue one can have with that joint.  I've received cortisone shots under my kneecaps every few months for years.  Finally, the arthritis got severe enough that I had a total knee replacement on my left knee six years ago.  I'm having my right knee replaced next month.  I look forward to the arthritis pain finally being gone.  Artificial joints aren't a magic fix for chronic arthritis pain, and they carry their own set of issues, but I will be the first to say it is a marvelous feeling to have the constant nagging, aching pain from the arthritis finally erased.
> 
> A torn meniscus can be repaired with an arthroscopy.  I've had several of them over the years, most recently two years ago on my right knee.  I had such pain I couldn't walk more than a few blocks before I had to stop and sit down. The pain was excruciating.  My Ortho doc did the arthroscopic surgery and removed the damaged tissue (turned out it was torn in two locations, and the jagged edge was folded under, so was like driving a knife into myself with each step. No wonder I couldn't walk very far!)  He also cleaned out the assorted bits of cartilage that had come loose, and smoothed out the underside of my kneecap.  After the surgery, I felt almost like new, and that chronic kind of walking pain was gone.  I've done quite well since then, but deterioration of the joint, and bone-on-bone contact has increased to the point that the total knee replacement is finally the only choice.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave on the torn meniscus thoughts.  My husband tore his about 20 years ago and never had the operation.  After six months of healing and physical therapy the Orthopedic Surgeon that he saw said he should return if the pain comes back too severe for him to be able to walk without pain.  My husband has been taking Glucosomine, MSN, Chondroitin pills everyday, and uses very cushioned shoes when walking distances such as MBT's or now HOKA Valors.  He is carefully walking up and down stairs or getting off curbs also not to hurt the area.  At times when walking long distances(numbers of miles) he says he has had enough and needs to sit down for awhile and we don't continue but we do make it home after he rests.  In the 40 months or so that we have spent in Waikiki over the last 11 years without a car he has been able to function quite well.


----------



## moonstone (Sep 13, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Going down stairs bothers her knees. It is likely she will have additional problems with both knees as she gets old. She is now only 65.



This will sound strange but it really helps. Anybody with knee problems who finds it difficult and or painful to walk down stairs should try walking down backwards (facing up the stairs). Different muscles and ligaments take the weight while you are bending the knee going down backwards and it is nearly painless. Of course care should be taken by watching (look down between your ankles) where you are putting your feet to make sure most or all of your foot is on the step and hold onto the railing. After my 1st torn meniscus and subsequent surgery (in 2013) I spent months going down the stairs backwards (and getting some funny looks in public) on the advise of my physiotherapist.  I tore and macerated the meniscus in my other knee in June and am scheduled for surgery in October. I have resorted to walking downstairs backwards again! 


~Diane


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 13, 2019)

moonstone said:


> This will sound strange but it really helps. Anybody with knee problems who finds it difficult and or painful to walk down stairs should try walking down backwards (facing up the stairs). Different muscles and ligaments take the weight while you are bending the knee going down backwards and it is nearly painless. Of course care should be taken by watching (look down between your ankles) where you are putting your feet to make sure most or all of your foot is on the step and hold onto the railing. After my 1st torn meniscus and subsequent surgery (in 2013) I spent months going down the stairs backwards (and getting some funny looks in public) on the advise of my physiotherapist.  I tore and macerated the meniscus in my other knee in June and am scheduled for surgery in October. I have resorted to walking downstairs backwards again!
> 
> 
> ~Diane



My husband just goes know stairs slowly.  However, sometimes when going up a steep hill he will turn around and go up the hill backwards with smaller steps since the pressure on the torn meniscus becomes great going up a hill.


----------

